# rigging up the scupper pro dive



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All,

this is my first post as up until now i have just been playing about on the kayak and done most of my fishing off the rocks.
I have landed several bonito and one small stripey off the yak but still haven't managed to get a kingie.
In sydney i usually go in at camp cove and if it is calm enough head around to the gap, if not just go around the markers.
I have also go in near little bay to get to some of the areas i fish from the rocks.
I must admit on my own i am a bit nervous and don't like the idea of being towed to far on my own.
I am also having a bit of trouble with sea sickness if i have to stop for two long to bring in a fish.
I expect i'll toughen up though.

Anyway the main reason for the post is i am looking at fitting rod holders to the yak, at the moment i just have one on the front and i don't like it as it isn't strong enough.
I am looking at a scotty bait caster/spinning rod holder with an extender and a round flush mount to go on the front (should just fit in the spot for the compass).
Then 2 scotty round flush mounts at the back.
hook1 (kayakfishinggear.com) seem to be cheaper with shipping than kayakfishingstuff.com.
Has anyone found any different?

The other thing has any one put flushmounts on the back of a scupper pro dive? the space for them isn't to big and i am worried that with the angle of the flush mount the rod will lie to low.
From looking at pictures of others yaks the rod should sit at about 45Ã‚Âº out to the side of the yak, are there any rules on this.
I only troll from the yak and spin if i see surface action so I really wont these right for trolling.

I have the rod holders in my shopping basket but haven't bought them yet incase someone had a better idea, i really want them on the yak while the fish are still around.
shame about this weather.
(we really need a green smilie or am i the only wimp that gets sea sick)

thanks
Kerry


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Keza with regards to the sea sickness it is not something you will toughen up to. It is the balance of your inner ear make the body think it has been poisoned and the body then vomits to exspell the poison.

Sea sick tablets work but make you drozy. Sea sick bands work but won't stop the vomiting only the nausia(that what happens to me). Ginger works but not all the time.

Red's advice was pretty good, Don't drink the night before  perhaps even take the sea sick tablets then (i had a mate who did this), a good breakfast (non greasy) eg weetbix, fruit

Take plenty of fluid and some nibbles (eg museli bars), dehydration will bring it on and the vomiting makes the dehydration worse and you can end up in lots of trouble pretty quick.

If you do get sick keep drinking untill you get back in even if you bring it back up it will keep some fluids in you.

Lastly look for conditions that make you sick. for me it's a gentle rolling swell. B*&^ch of a storm, huge seas no worries but that gentle swell errghhhh

Cheers Dave

Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Kerry

I'm new to the rod holder stuff too, so can't help you there, but I'm not new to sea sickness. I use these tablets called Kwells. They taste like orange vitamin C tablets and you chew them. Rule of thumb - if there's no swell, have one - if there's a swell running, have two.

They work like a charm for me and don't make me drowsy, but I can't speak for others. And let me tell you - I used to throw up heaps on my big old fishing ski before I started using them. The only hassle is they give me a bit of a sore throat and they affect my taste for a few hours afterwards, but who cares. Anything is better than spewing up on your yak.

Anyway, give them a go!

I wonder if I'll get paid for this advertisement!

Matt


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Keza,

Excellent choice going with the scupper pro.

I've found cheap rear flush mounts are the way to go when trolling or livebaiting for pelagics. Make sure you seal the ends by welding the plastic. Also, make sure they are set on an angle and not the vertical ones. Also splay them out when you cut the holes.

I had a front mounted Berkeley holder for about 2 minutes but realised that forward space is better used for a sounder.

The only downside to rear flush mounts is not seeing the hits:

Tip: Connect a huge snap swivel to the eyelet closest to your hip. When you've let out your trolling line wrap a rubber band around it and connect it to the snap swivel. If you get a light bite, the rubber band will stretch, if its a good hit, the elastic will snap.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Kez.

Spooled1 is the best to advise you here - he gets the odd serious fish off his scupper pro.

My only advice is don't use self-tappers to fix the rod holder, especially if you're chasing pelagics. Bolt, washer and nut are good. Even better with a plate inside the yak. But these require good internal access. Alternatives are split-tail rivets or well/ram-nuts


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Seasickness! As Red said I keep the head up & look for the horizon, I also find if I'm busy I don't seem to be as bad.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

hi keza

l can't add much more than what the boy have told you but l have a pic of Trevors supper dive and l have set the rod holders up the same on my scupper

lt's in the same place as spooled [Dans] and he has a good idea with using a rubber band on the line

The only difference l have noticed is the bottom of the rod holder is up against the seat which helps support it a bit and the other plus is when you get a strike you can feel it even if you can't hear the reel going off.

l have used big stainless screws and haven't had any probs, cross fingers The split tail rivets sounds the go


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks guys for all the replies, my brother has recommended kwells in the past so i'll give them a go and i'll keep you posted on the kayak set up

cheers
Kerry


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Hey keza, welcome to the forum. How are you going with the seasickness? Have you toughened up yet? I'll ask the mods if they can do something about that green smiley for you.


Did you just get a new shovel Jon ?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Kerry has advanced to the master of the clapitas. Whether it is skill, or luck, he sits in the 'yuk' zone where waves bounce of the rocks and cliffs and fishes for whatever. Whether he takes anti sea sickness drugs or whatever, it is not a zone many people are happy with. It is certainly a Sydney thing.

Go Kerry!


----------

